# I've gotten soo big!



## bigbellyroll (Jul 10, 2011)

I didn't realize just how big I had gotten until I saw the pic my nephew took. After that I decided to take a new belly pic. In my last pics I was 233, but I feel & look bigger now. Any guesses? My scale's not working.

View attachment 95354


View attachment 95355


----------



## BigFA (Jul 10, 2011)

I would say at least 250lbs. But then I don't know how tall you are. Your bigger belly is looking really beautiful.


----------



## bigbellyroll (Jul 10, 2011)

BigFA said:


> I would say at least 250lbs. But then I don't know how tall you are. Your bigger belly is looking really beautiful.



I'm only 5'2". One reason why the weight just piled on after I quit dieting.


----------



## BigFA (Jul 10, 2011)

How long ago did you quit dieting and how much have you gained to get to at least 233 lbs. recoginizing you are heavier now?


----------



## bigbellyroll (Jul 10, 2011)

BigFA said:


> How long ago did you quit dieting and how much have you gained to get to at least 233 lbs. recoginizing you are heavier now?


I was NEVER thin, but struggled to stay 200. In Oct I hit 213 & just gave up.


----------



## bigbellyroll (Jul 11, 2011)

Used the scale @ Rite Aid today & it read 241. I was a little embarrassed when someone walked by so I'm not sure how I'll feel about hitting 250. I know it will happen though. LOL


----------



## BigFA (Jul 12, 2011)

Gaining 28 lbs. in 10 months is not so bad. Less than 3 lbs. a month which is quite normal for many people as they get older. I slowly and steadily gained 130 lbs. over 20 years even though in some years it might have been4 or 5 lbs. and some years 10. I have to admit it is very pleasant to live a life where I do not count calories, enjoy all kinds of food and just let nature take its course. I find I have really enjoyed the process of fattening up, so enjoy the ride! :eat1:


----------



## bigbellyroll (Jul 13, 2011)

Question for anyone who sees my pix. Is my belly starting to hang a little already?


----------



## LifeTraveller (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like it might be starting to. It's an extremely attractive belly to be sure!


----------



## bigbellyroll (Jul 13, 2011)

Weird thing is I like mu big 'ol starting to hang belly, but the double (triple?) chin bothers me.


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> Weird thing is I like mu big 'ol starting to hang belly, but the double (triple?) chin bothers me.



Think of it (them?) as an echo of your smile 

(double chin is something a lot of people have trouble accepting. But I assure you that lots of FA adore them, and think they are wonderful. I think it is hard to accept something that changes how your face looks.....we all see our face so much, that changes to it seem more shocking somehow.)


----------



## bigbellyroll (Jul 13, 2011)

Tad said:


> Think of it (them?) as an echo of your smile
> 
> (double chin is something a lot of people have trouble accepting. But I assure you that lots of FA adore them, and think they are wonderful. I think it is hard to accept something that changes how your face looks.....we all see our face so much, that changes to it seem more shocking somehow.)



That's a good point. Wish I could upload a pic from my phone. I'd post my face. Don't feel secure about photobucket


----------



## Tad (Jul 13, 2011)

If you have a pic on your computer you can upload it here--and can delete it at any time  (personally I seldom leave pics up for more than a couple of weeks). 

And you only have to have it on your computer for long enough to upload it, so if you can get the pic off your phone to whatever machine you use to reach dimensions, you can put the pic here


----------



## degek2001 (Jul 15, 2011)

Wow, that 28 lbs is on the wright place. Youre tummy is so lovely round and sweet! Thank you for sharing this lovely pic! :smitten:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks to your nephew for inspiring you to join us. Great pics


----------



## Totmacher (Jul 17, 2011)

Cute pix. Nice bod. Keep it up!


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 19, 2011)

Looking good ^__^


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice plump and round belly.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful Belly!


----------



## chubbytiger (Aug 7, 2011)

Such a cute belly


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Aug 9, 2011)

*Nice improvement... Keep up the good work*


----------



## bigbellyroll (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't seem to have a choice I'm at 245 today. Oops. ;-)


ChubbyBlackSista said:


> *Nice improvement... Keep up the good work*


----------



## eastcoastfa (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope that as time goes on you will be less ashamed of that beautiful belly that you have.


----------



## rootrp35 (Sep 14, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> Weird thing is I like mu big 'ol starting to hang belly, but the double (triple?) chin bothers me.



That's strange me, since the recent swelling of my wife's face has only been that much more sexy to me.


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Sep 30, 2011)

You're belly's looking mighty fine. A woman should have a nice rounded chin.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm sure you're not getting too big. Please don't talk down to yourself


----------



## bigbellyroll (Dec 16, 2011)

Aw. I'm a little over 260 now. I can't post pics anymore, but it shows. ;-)


----------



## KHayes666 (Dec 16, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> Aw. I'm a little over 260 now. I can't post pics anymore, but it shows. ;-)



How would we know it shows? lol


----------



## bigbellyroll (Dec 18, 2011)

I got nerve for some pics again. 268. Huge and I love it now. (Waddles over to fridge.)


----------



## Wagimawr (Dec 18, 2011)

bigbellyroll said:


> I got nerve for some pics again. 268. Huge and I love it now.


Excellent! Would love to see if you're feeling up to sharing.


----------



## bigbellyroll (Dec 18, 2011)

Wagimawr said:


> Excellent! Would love to see if you're feeling up to sharing.



There are pics attached to my new all time high thread.


----------

